# Sommerville



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Dangit..she out fished me 12 to my 3...
Maybe one day I'll get even. Maybe..























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Nice pile of fish...good eating too...I don't know why, but they do that to us all the time! 🙂


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great eating fish, thanks for report


Good fishing to all!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice mess of crappy....
She has that look like "yeah I did that"....LOL


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine does too. Great mess of fish.


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

silentkilla said:


> Nice mess of crappy....
> She has that look like "yeah I did that"....LOL


Wouldn't have it any other way. She's a great fishing partner. 
By the way, liked your last video and the place you launched. I launch there fish there all the time 
Hope some day I'll meet you there.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Those look theyâ€™ll make great fillets sorry you got beat but thatâ€™s still a win!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Northern fisherman said:


> Those look theyâ€™ll make great fillets sorry you got beat but thatâ€™s still a win!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When mommas happy...everybody's happy.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Great catch!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is what I call quality time with your better half.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

You trained her well!


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice!! 

Mine does the same to me BUT I win on the other end, I out eat her 12 to 3!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice catch. 12 to 3? Iâ€™m not mathemascientist but Iâ€™m pretty sure that means you gotta cook the side dish. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

Bankin' On It said:


> Nice catch. 12 to 3? Iâ€™m not mathemascientist but Iâ€™m pretty sure that means you gotta cook the side dish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. That means that I gotta cook the main course and the side dish. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

